# help with a little weight lose!



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

as you may have noticed im new here and i am looking for some advice.

i have a bit of a stomach and i would like to rid of it and hopefully turn it into a six pack, its going down after 6 weeks but im sure there is more that i can do, has anyone got any advice


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

A good diet and cardio, cardio cardio. Whats your diet and cardio looking like at the moment?


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

i have reduced my sugars and fat where i can, im eating more fish and chicken etc. im kinda worried that its the times i eat that could be a problem.

cardio is ok but i reckon i could do more


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Have a look at some of the sample diets posted on here. As for cardio make sure you do it after weights on your lifting days and not before. Around 30-45 mins a session 4-5 times a week should suffice.


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

You mentioned the times that you eat. This worked well for me;

Meal 1: 30g carbs 8am (Before Gym)

Meal 2: 30g carbs 11am (After Gym)

Meal 3: 20g carbs 2pm

Meal 4: 10g carbs 4pm

Meal 5: NO carbs 7pm

Meal 6: NO carbs 9pm

Try to get 30-50g of protein in at each meal, aiming towards the latter later in the day to compensate for the carb depletion.

When I was cutting right down I would then cycle so that on Monday I would do what I mentioned above. Then through the week I would drop carbs from the last meal in which they are included (eg Tuesday I would drop carbs from meal 4, Wednesday I would drop carbs from the meal 3 and 4, Thursday I would drop carbs from meal 2, 3 and 4).

Obviously test for your tolerance and adjust it to your personal requirements.

But carb cycling is definitely the most effective form of cutting I've found.


----------



## DanRoth (Jul 14, 2010)

Cutting carbs isn't necessarily the answer - you need carbohydrate for your muscle glycogen stores as without these you'll find that your strength is decreased - restricting carbs will also affect your concentration and you will eventually begin to use protein as an energy source which will ultimately reduce your muscle mass.

Getting the right balance of macronutrients however is the best way forwards. Get all your protein in - consume with carbs for faster uptake - but make sure you don't exceed 20g protein per serving as anything over that will ultimately be excreted in urine and facaes.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

If I was you I would get my body fat % and work on that, for me if I want a six pack I need to be below 15% or under


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> If I was you I would get my body fat % and work on that, for me if I want a six pack I need to be below 15% or under


how does that work?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some people need different bodyfat % for the abs to show, Im currently at 12.8 and still not completly showing. Top 2 show, middle are coming through.


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Some people need different bodyfat % for the abs to show, Im currently at 12.8 and still not completly showing. Top 2 show, middle are coming through.


how could i find out this info?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

englishtrog said:


> how could i find out this info?


You just need to see what works for you, last year I worked my abs to a crazy point and still didn't get a six pack.

I saw a video in you youtube and some guy said that the reason of that is because we have a thick carpet of fat covering the abs, we do have abs but we can see them. So I got in a mission to reduce sugar (including fruit, that is a six pack killer) no fat at all but olive oil, nuts, avocado and healthy stuff. The abs came without even doing abs exercises.

Measure you body fat at your gym and work on that, for different people it work different but the same principles.


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

will look into this.

would fat burners help?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not to enthusiastic of pills specially those that target my heart, but other people will tell you that they are great.

For me simply business, good diet hard training and essential suplements


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

you can go on Google and type in Body Mas Index and there are a few sites that will work your BMI out for you and some even tell you roughly what weight you should be, BUT bear in mind that you weight train and will be heavier becasue muscle weighs more than fat. Hope this is of use to you.


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

Lots of water will flush off the excess water you may be carrying try 3/4 litres a day, (yes you will be going to the loo a bit more,)

The rest is a lean diet (protien) and CARDIO.


----------

